# Left side of abdomen harder than right



## Anton Petersson (Jun 15, 2016)

So, I've been doing blood work and a colonoscopy. Nothing bad was found so it is now assumed that I have IBS.

I have pains a little bit all over the stomach area, but it is mostly on the left. I noticed today when I was feeling up my belly carefully that the left side of the abdomen is a lot harder than the right. The right is quite the bit softer. Also, the left side is more bloated, or more "round" I guess you can say, while the right side is more flat. You can't really see it with your eyes, but when rubbing and kind of massaging the belly while standing up, I could feel it.

Does anyone else have this? Would it be normal for IBS? Makes me a bit worried.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

could be a large intestine issue. Do you poop everyday?

Please never skip breakfast. best thing would be soaked almonds or nuts and apple and prunes and figs and dates. Yellow apple helps D and green apple helps C. Now also, try this drink, it regulates temperature and hormones.

1 cup brewed coffee arabica, one or two Teaspoon cacao or bakers chocolate powder, one or two teaspoon dark maple syurp. mix and drink at breakfast 4:40-9:00 am


----------



## mjonis (Jan 22, 2016)

Anton Petersson said:


> So, I've been doing blood work and a colonoscopy. Nothing bad was found so it is now assumed that I have IBS.
> 
> I have pains a little bit all over the stomach area, but it is mostly on the left. I noticed today when I was feeling up my belly carefully that the left side of the abdomen is a lot harder than the right. The right is quite the bit softer. Also, the left side is more bloated, or more "round" I guess you can say, while the right side is more flat. You can't really see it with your eyes, but when rubbing and kind of massaging the belly while standing up, I could feel it.
> 
> Does anyone else have this? Would it be normal for IBS? Makes me a bit worried.


Sorry for the long delay. I get something similar, but it's in my sigmoid area. Doc said it could either be gas/bloating and/or fecal matter. I have noticed one time while I was feeling the area, that I literally felt a gas bubble move through and it got "softer". But other times it can be real hard, and then after a bowel movement, it's much better.

If I get real backed up and bloated, my left-side of colon can feel firm and I'll get that splenic pressure (THAT'S fun--NOT).

Fortunately now that I know what it is, I have my new "friend" the Miralax to help.


----------

